# Langsam soll es los gehen mit dem neuen Filter/Teich



## Dario87 (2. Dez. 2015)

Hallo an alle,
so nun kann ich mich endlich wieder an dieses schöne Thema setzen nach paar Rückschlägen, zwar hatte ich schon mal alles durchgeplant aber nun ist es schon auch ein Jahr her und ich weiss nicht ob es immer noch so eine gute Lösung ist oder es mittlerweile wieder was besseres gibt.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir da mal weiter helfen, will langsam aber sicher das ganze material kaufen und mich ans basteln machen.

hier meine plan

ps. Am luftheber kommt anstatt der Hailea  die Hiblow Hp 80

MFG Dario

Anhang anzeigen 156539


----------



## JensM (3. Dez. 2015)

Hallo !

Nur einen Bodenablauf ? Skimmer ?
Ein 110er Rohr ist zu wenig bei der Teichgröße. Alleine der tiefe Bereich sind schon 20 tsd. Liter

Gruß  Jens


----------



## Dario87 (3. Dez. 2015)

Hallo,
ich dachte an ein Bodenablauf und ein Skimmer


----------



## trampelkraut (3. Dez. 2015)

In der Draufsicht sind doch 2 Zuläufe zu sehen! oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Dario87 (3. Dez. 2015)

nein das siehst du richtig


----------



## Zacky (3. Dez. 2015)

Hi Dario

An dem Plan ist grundsätzlich nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## Dario87 (3. Dez. 2015)

Zacky falls du dich erinnerst, du hast mir dabei geholfen den so zusammen zustellen


Das 110 Rohr beim Luftheber reicht auch oder ist es besser ein 125 zu verwenden?
Würde ich ein besseres Ergebnis erzielen?


----------



## Zacky (3. Dez. 2015)

Ja, ich erinnere mich noch...und habe auch vorhin nochmal deine ersten Threads kurz überflogen.


----------



## max171266 (4. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Dario,
Ich würde bei deiner Teich größe, auf jeden fall zwei BA und einen SK setzen.
Den LH in 160er mit einer 300er Teller Membran.
Den bekommst du noch in deinen 400 er Sammelschacht.
Und ich würde überlegen, ob du den Schacht nicht zwischen den zwei IBC setzt.
Vorteil, Helix bewegt und du könntest von da mit drei 110er Leitungen in den Teich zurück.
Wodurch du eine bessere Strömung im Teich erreichst.
Bei meinem Pool läuft das zur Zeit, in der Zusammen Stellung sehr gut.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/anzahl-luftheber-rohrgrößen-etc.45255/#post-507135
Gruß Manfred


----------



## Dario87 (4. Dez. 2015)

phhuuuu das wäre dan ne große änderung. wieviel m³/h bekommst du damit hin? und auch mit der hiblow80 oder was stärkeres?

Was haltet ihr denn von dem vorfilter Siebpatrone 3(Sifi3) also ich meine in der Preis Kategorie?


----------



## Zacky (5. Dez. 2015)

Dario87 schrieb:


> besser ein 125


ja, oder wie Manfred "Max" schreibt DN 160 - geht auch mit der HiBlow 80 gut ab



max171266 schrieb:


> auf jeden fall zwei BA und einen SK setzen...LH in 160er mit einer 300er Teller Membran.
> Den bekommst du noch in deinen 400 er Sammelschacht.


 
bei 160er LH sollten 30-35 m³/h machbar sein ~ hängt aber auch wieder alles von ein-zwei anderen Faktoren ab

Der Sifi III könnte evtl. etwas knapp werden, vielleicht eher Sifi V oder VI (glaube ich so heißt der). Der Vorteil wäre, dass Du im Sifi V & VI eine größere Siebfläche hast und die Ausläufe meist 2 x DN 110 oder 1 x DN 160 sind. Dies ist bei den Lufthebern stets vorteilhafter. Optimal wären natürlich 3 x DN 110-Anschlüsse im Sifi, oder eben 2 x DN 125 oder gar DN 160 - ist nur immer die Frage, ob der Sifiboden dafür genügend Platz bietet und das Konstrukt damit sonst nicht instabil wird.

Für den Fall - zwei BA und ein Skimmer - auch immer zwischen den einzelnen Behältern mind. gleiche Anzahl der Leitungen.


----------



## Dario87 (5. Dez. 2015)

Von welchen Faktoren?

Bekomme ich damit auch so eine schöne bewegung in den Teich rein?

Welche aufstellung ist besser eins oder zwei?


----------



## Zacky (5. Dez. 2015)

Hi.

Die beiden Varianten nehmen sich nicht viel, aber vom "Arbeitsfreiraum" im / um den Filter herum, finde ich Variante 2 besser. Da kommst Du besser überall ran. Bei Variante 2 würde ich allerdings die Behälter an die ggü-liegende Kellerwand stellen, denn man bedenke auch den Platz für die Zugschieber und deren Montage / Demontage.

Was ich mit den Faktoren meine, die sind schon überwiegend bei Dir ja eingeplant. Es hängt eben viel von den Zuleitungen zum Vorfilter ab, die Verbindungen zwischen Vorfilter und Luftheberkammer und letztendlich auch die Größe und Anzahl der Rohrleitungen. Dazu kommt eine entsprechende Pumpe, die in der Lage sein muss, die Defizite im LH-System durch "Überleistung" zu kompensieren.

Du hast in deinem Plan ja eigentlich schon all diese Faktoren berücksichtigt, wobei man sicherlich immer noch ein wenig nachsteuern könnte, wenn z.Bsp. die Verbindungen zwischen Vorfilter und LH-Kammer größer im Gesamtdurchsatzvolumen sind, wie die  Einläufe in DN 110. Der DN 160-Anschluß im Sifi kann u.U. auch ein kleiner Engpass sein, da auch dieser nur eine begrenzte Menge an Volumen durchlässt. Dies ist aber ein Defizit, was evtl. durch eine größere/stärkere Luftpumpe zu kompensieren geht.

Bei den Ausläufen habe ich immer so meine Bedenken und meine das 3 x DN 110 in deiner Konstellation schon das Minimum sind, ggf. ein 4.Rohr einbauen und bei Bedarf auf & zu machen. Kann ja auch sein, dass Du später mit einem besseren Vorfilter mehr Volumen bewegen könntest und dadurch der 160er LH nochmal mehr Wasserzulauf bekommt. Später etwas einzubauen, ist immer schwieriger.

Der Luftheber kann immer nur so viel fördern, wie er auch hinten wieder los wird. Sonst staut er mehr auf und bremst sich damit selbst.

_...gerne möchte ich nochmal an meine Tests erinnern, die vielleicht das Eine oder Andere nochmal besser erklären können..._

hier und hier

wobei der letztere Link mit dem ff. Beitrag hier in einem Zusammenhang betrachtet werden sollte. Natürlich auch noch die weiteren Beiträge mit einbeziehen, da es irgendwann nochmal etwas genauer wird.


----------



## max171266 (5. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Dario,
Bewegung bekommst du auf jeden Fall rein.
Du kannst dir die Einläufe in den Teich so legen, das du eine schöne Kreisströmung bekommst.
Bei mir sind die Rückleitungen, von 1,5m bis die längste 10m um den Teich gelegt.
Und bei jedem Auslauf, kommt eine gute Strömung 
Vielleicht solltest du etwas mehr Biologie einplanen.
So in etwa....


----------



## Dario87 (5. Dez. 2015)

was heisst mehr?  2x IBC  wieviel liter Helx von  beiden sorten??

Wie groß müsste die filterkammer minimum werden ich denke 2,50 x 3 ist ok oder?


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Dez. 2015)

Endlich einmal jemand, der Tips aus dem Forum gleich umsetzt!

SIFI haben viele aus diversen Gründen ausgebaut und sind auf TF oder EBF umgestiegen.
Genaue Gründe kann Dir aber nur einer sagen, der eine SIFI selber jahrelang im Gebrauch hatte.
Prinzipiell ist eine SIFI ein Trommelfilter, der aber im Wasser getaucht ist.
Dreck strömt von aussen an und wird von Innen nach aussen vom Sieb weggespült, verbleibt aber im Wasser.
Sinkt der Dreck nich nach unten, kann er sich gleich wieder am Sieb ansetzen...

Würde ich nur einbauen, wenn ich eine gebrauchte SIFI sehr günstig bekommen würde.
Bei Neukauf würde ich pers. lieber sparen einen TF einbauen, oder zumindest die erste Kammer schon versuchen vorrausschauend für einen TF vorzubereiten..
Vielleicht ein Einhängemodell/ Einschubmodell wie die meisten Eigenbauten hier.
Sind bei Neukauf auch etwas günstiger als TF im fertigen Gehäuse.

LH nach Vorfilter(SiFi/TF)  und vor Biologie ist die sinnvollste Plazierung!

Dadurch entweicht die Luft auf kurzem Weg in der Biokammer und der LH kann dort auch gleich alles umwirbeln.
Ich pers. würde den LH Schacht aus KG DN500 bauen und ca. 2,20m tiefer als die Wasserlinie!! Gesamtlänge also ca. 2,5m..Dann kann man experimentieren, ob LH in 2,0, 1,8, oder 1,5m ideale Werte bringt. Weil ganz genau wird es Dir niemand sagen können, weil es von vielen Faktoren (Differenzdruck, Verrohrung, Typ der Membranpumpe) abhängt.

Gibt es bei Hornbach zum Meterpreis von ca. 80 Euro z.B..

Dann bist Du variabler in der Wahl des Ausströmers unten- kleinere Ausströmerplatte kannst Du immer noch bauen.
Wobei ich sauch bei LH in KG160 immer die große Membranplatte nehmen würde, weil die Membranplatte auch der MEmbranPumpe etwas Druck abverlangt.
Je größer die Membranplatte, desto geringer der zu überwindende Gegendruck und desto mehr Luft kommt raus- Pumpenkennline der Luftpumpe.
Das mag zwar wieder etwas kleinlich sein- aber beim LH hilft jede Kleinigkeit am Optimum, um effektiver zu werden.

Das Rohr vom LH in die Biokammer in KG200, so plaziern, dass der LH mit 2x 45° Bögen nach unten mittig im KG 500 Schacht sitzt.
Auch wenn es ein LH in KG 160 wird, weil ggf. effektiver kann der mit einer einfachen Red. in den KG200 Bogen oben eingesteckt wird..
Andersherum wird es logischerweise schwer sinnvoll einen KG200 LH aus dem senkrechten in einen KG160 Bogen zu basteln.

Zu den IBC und Helixmenge kann ich mangels Kenntnis nichts sagen.
Ich mag die Dinger nicht, weil ich dort für Verrohrung immer Flansche einbauen müsste.
Speziell der für den LH in KG 200 dürfte schwierig oder teuer werden.
http://www.pvc-welt.de/PVC-U-Tank-Folienflansch-Profi-Qualitaet-160mm
der 200er ist nicht viel teurer:
http://www.pvc-welt.de/PVC-U-Tank-/Folienflansch-Profi-Qualitaet-200mm
Bastler bauen sich diese aus PVC selber- zwei Ringe mit einer Oberfräse aus dicken PVC aussägen..

Wenn Du schon einen Filterkeller baust, könnte man auch die letzte oder beiden letzten Bio- Kammern mauern und mit GFK auskleben.
Rohre rein und raus-  und BA unten werden einfach mit eingeklebt.

Verrohrung zwischen den jeweiligen Behältern so überdimensioniert wie möglich im Verhältnis zu den 3 Einläufen.
KG250 z.B. habe ich über 3..2...1 gekauft.

Rückläufe rings um den Teich verteilt und von den Dimensionen immer mehr/ größer als die 3x KG 110?? Saugleitungen. 4 x KG110 oder z.B. 3 x KG125


Große des Kellers, da finde ich Variante 2 auch besser.
3m in der Länge werden schnell zu kurz- je nach Vorfilter oder Anzahl der Kammern/IbC mit den Verbindungen untereinander.
2m x 3,5m wären in Variante 2 ggf, auch ausreichend...

Je nach Platz und wie groß die Terrasse oder das Gartenhäuschen darüber werden.
Viel Spaß


----------



## Teich4You (5. Dez. 2015)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Endlich einmal jemand, der Tips aus dem Forum gleich umsetzt!


Wenn man gleich aufhört selber zu denken, kann man auch jemand anderes seinen Teich bauen lassen. 
Nur um die Spitze mal zu kommentieren.


----------



## Dario87 (21. Dez. 2015)

wie sieht das mit den höhen aus wäre es so in der art inordnung?
Der LH ist am effektivsten wenn er genau auf wasserniveau ist ne?


----------



## Teich4You (21. Dez. 2015)

Mir wurde ans Herz gelegt, das man immer mit einem Rohr mehr weiter gehen soll, als man rein kommt. In deinem Fall wären das dann immer 4xDN110 Verbindungen bis zum Ende durch.
Was ist der graue Kasten in Behälter 1 ?
Die Reserve/Überlaufschutz von 10-15cm bei jedem Behälter ist gut. Warum nicht gleichmäßig bei allen 10cm?
Eine Tauch-UVC oder andere kann ich immer empfehlen. Das zerstören von Schwebealgen wirkt sich enorm auf die Klarheit des Wassersa aus.
Eine Frage die ich mir immer selber stelle ist, ob man die Zuläufe von Behälter zu Behälter nicht alle relativ weit oben anbringen sollte. Somit kann man einen kurzen Rohrbogen aufstecken und hochdrehen und der Behälter wäre abgesperrt.
Ich würde ganz am Anfang und ganz am Ende auch noch Zugschieber oder anderes einplanen, damit man das ganze Ungetüm komplett absperren kann und wenn nötig Behälter austauschen kann.


----------



## Dario87 (21. Dez. 2015)

Habe ich mir auch schon überlegt es mit 4xDN110 zu machen. Der graue kasten ist ein SIFI 4 würde es erstmal mit so einem vorfilter versuchen und evt. alles so vorbeiten das ich dan  in der Zukunft auch ein trommler dran machen kann. 
Klar wenn 10 cm überall ausreicht dan mach ich es halt so, nur dachte ich das der LH das Wasser nicht rüberschwappen lässt. 
Die Zuläufe habe ich so platziert damit das Wasser etwas länger im Behälter ist sonst drückt der LH es ja direkt in den letzten Behälter.
Die Zugschieber waren auch so geplant nur hab ich die hier nicht reingezeichnet.


----------



## Teich4You (21. Dez. 2015)

Wenn man ausreichend Verbindungen hat, das das Wasser fließen kann, dann schwappt auch nix über nach dem Luftheber. Es darf sich eben nicht stauen. Dann ist der LH auch leistungsfähiger, da er ja mit Gegendruck nicht ganz so effektiv läuft.
Yep bereite es so vor, das du problemlos auf einen anderen Grobschmutz-Filter umsteigen kannst in der Zukunft. Das ist gut!
Ich denke, dass macht keinen Unterschied mit Zuläufe im Wechsel oben/unten. Es ist sogar besser, wenn das Wasser ungehindert fließen kann. Je öfter du das Wasser durch den Filter bewegst, desto eher kommen die Bakterien auch an das Futter. Ist vielleicht eine Strategiefrage. Langer Aufenthalt des Wasser in der Biologie, oder einfach öfter das Wasser in die Biologie befördern.


----------



## Zacky (21. Dez. 2015)

man könnte auch in die Bio eine Umlenkplatte einsetzen - habe ich mal in deiner Skizze rot eingezechnet - so könntest Du wiederum alle Leitungen oben DN 110 einsetzen und das Wasser müste zwangsläufig durch die Medien


----------



## Dario87 (21. Dez. 2015)

So hier hab ich mal bisschen Langeweile gehabt ich denke so in der art wird der Filter werden. 
Wieviel ruhendes und bewegtes HelX soll ich nehmen??? jeweils  250 L oder ist das zuviel da kommen ja erst mal paar kleine Kois rein, die Bakterien müssen ja auch ans futter kommen?


----------



## Zacky (22. Dez. 2015)

Dario87 schrieb:


> Wieviel ruhendes und bewegtes HelX soll ich nehmen???



Das hängt von deinem Besatz ab. Gewicht & Größe & Futtermenge

Für ein paar kleine Koi reichen evtl. schon 100 l - aber wie klein sind die Kleinen und wie viele werden es!?

Noch zum Filter: In die letzte Helixkammer würde ich auf die Ausläufe Gitterrohre adaptieren, die bis in den Behälter hinein laufen. Oder auch über Winkel/Bögen nach unten zeigen. Das ruhende Helix könnte Dir sonst auch ganz gut den Auslauf "verstopfen.


----------



## Teich4You (22. Dez. 2015)

Oder noch eine Japanmatte vor das Ende stecken.


----------



## Zacky (22. Dez. 2015)

Nur dann, wenn zwischen Matte und Auslauf bzw. Beckenwand noch genügend Platz ist, damit sich das Wasser über die gesamte Fläche der Matte verteilen und hindurch fließen kann. Steht die Matte direkt vor dem Loch, setzt sich auch diese kleine Durchlauffläche recht schnell zu und nix geht mehr. Die Gitterrohre hätten den Vorteil, dass sie auf eine Länge von 50 cm eine offene Durchlassfläche bieten und innenseitig stets DN 100 als Freiraum zur Vefügung stünden. Preislich ist die Matte genauso teuer, wenn nicht gar teurer und...die Matte muss dann wieder regelmäßig manuell gereinigt werden.


----------



## Teich4You (22. Dez. 2015)

Aber eine Art Feinfilter würde ich dennoch nach dem Helix setzen. Und wenn es halt eine Schaumstoffmatte ist. Tote Biologie, die abfällt vom Helix, könnte man so aus dem Teich heraus halten.


----------



## sugger1234 (22. Dez. 2015)

was meint ihr mit Gitterrohre


----------



## Zacky (22. Dez. 2015)

so etwas hier meine ich


----------



## Teich4You (22. Dez. 2015)

Kann man sich zur Not (oder auch aus Spass) aber selber bauen. Kurzes Stück Rohr, Endkappe, Bohrer. Nicht ganz so schön dann, aber selber gemacht.


----------



## sugger1234 (22. Dez. 2015)

danke für die Info


----------



## Dario87 (26. Feb. 2016)

So nun muss ich nur noch paar Tage warten bis der Brief kommt (Genehmigung) und dann kann es losgehen. 

Habe da aber noch ein paar Fragen wo ich noch Hilfe brauchen würde.
Wo sollte ich die vier Ausläufe platzieren und in welcher Höhe? Einen würde ich da platzieren  wo ich ihm eingezeichnet habe knapp  5 cm unter der Wasserlinie, wenn es so ok ist.

Wieviel m3 ca. schaffe ich mit dem LH wenn er in KG200 und etwas mehr als 2m lange ist? 
Müsste das ganze aber mit der Hiblow 80 betreiben da ich die schon hier habe, denke aber das die auch reicht.

Was meint ihr zur der Skimmer Position`? Die Haupt Windrichtung  ist richtung Skimmer

Habe mich jetzt um entschieden da  ThorstenC mir paar Sachen zum nachdenken gab und mich auch sehr gut beraten hat.
Will mir nun jetzt ein Trommler selbst bauen nur habe ich dazu noch eine Frage.
Wie groß sollte die Tormmel sein wenn ich ein 60 Siebgewebe verwende. Will noch etwas Luft nach oben haben

Und noch eine frage. Sollte ich das bewegte Hel x noch belüften oder reicht der LH um da bewegung rein zu bringen was ich irgendwie nicht glaube


----------



## Zacky (27. Feb. 2016)

Ich versuche es mal.

Ich würde zwei Ausläufe direkt neben dem Filterkeller machen und zwei weitere an der oberen rechten Ecke. Beide Rückläufe würde ich übereinander bzw. auch entsprechend leicht versetzt anordnen. Einen Rücklauf weiter oben ca. 10-20 cm unter Wasser, den zweiten tiefer bei etwa 100 cm unter Wasserlinie. Dies ist aber bei deiner Teich- bzw. Beckenbodenform etwas schwierig. Vielleicht lässt Du an der Filterkellerwand einfach die Stufe auch weg und gehst dort auf die Tiefe deiner Teichmitte. Dies erhöht das Teichvolumen und Du kannst mit den Rückläufen besser arbeiten.

Wie viel m³ dein 200er schafft, kann man schwer einschätzen. Ich würde aber meinen, dass es durch die 3 x DN 110 schon vordefiniert ist. Bei max. Sogwirkung würde ich 30-35 m³/h schätzen. Achte bei der 80er HiBlow auf die max. Einblastiefe, denn es macht wenig Sinn, wenn sie über 2 m tief drücken muss, unten aber bspw. nur noch 10 Liter Luft ankommen.

Skimmerposition in Hauptwindrichtung ist ok.

Die Größe der Trommel ist relativ, denn es kommt auch auf deine Bauweise an, wie tief die Trommel eingetaucht ist und so weiter. Ich würde schätzen, dass 50 cm Länge und 50 cm Durchmesser im Minimum schon ganz gut sind, größer ist aber immer besser, zu mal, wenn Du nach oben hin Luft haben willst. Zur Orientierung kannst Du ja auch mal nach den fertigen TF-Modellen schauen, welche bspw. über 3 x Zuläufe verfügen und für welches Volumen diese ausgelegt sind.

Eigentlich sollte der Luftheber das Helix im ausreichenden Maße bewegen und belüften. Ein zusätzlicher Ausströmer am Boden ist nicht verkehrt, muss aber sicher nicht dauerhaft betrieben werden.


----------



## mitch (27. Feb. 2016)

sugger1234 schrieb:


> was meint ihr mit Gitterrohre



Eigenbau: Rückhaltevorrichtung für __ HEL-X im IBC (V2A Volieren Draht)


----------



## Michael H (27. Feb. 2016)

Morsche
Würde die Gitterrohre so lang wie möglih bauen , wenn sich da mal das __ Hel-x Stau't haste da eine ganz schöne Bremse im System .


----------



## ThorstenC (27. Feb. 2016)

Gute Planung.

In den ebay Kleinanzeigen suche Trommelfilter.
Ein Ammerland TF war dort für 2000 drin. 

Nur ein Beispiel. .

UV Tauchlampe kann in die erste Sammelkammer rein.
Rückläufe wie zacky oben rechts und an der Filterkellerseite.
Ich würde die Rückläufe in ca.. 40 cm Tiefe eibauen
Frostsicher Eissicher 

Kreisströmung durch aufgesteckte Bögen im Uhrzeigersinn.


----------



## Dario87 (27. Feb. 2016)

meint ihr es so  in der art? 
ich denke einen rücklauf würde ich auch so wie zacky schon sagt so 10 cm unter der Oberfläche machen

@Zacky- das wird woll nicht drin sein da meine bessere hälfte schon wegen dem meter am meckern ist wegen dem kleinen.
@ThorstenC - Die uv lampe hatte ich auch so eingeplant


----------



## Dario87 (2. März 2016)

muss mich entschuldigen habe mich mit der Hauptwindrichtung vertan sie ist genau anders herum. Habe den Skimmer umgesetzt aber kann der rest auch so bleiben? hab keine idee was man da noch anders machen sollte.


----------



## mitch (2. März 2016)

dann stell doch auch die kisten (ibc) im FK um - die Leitungen vom/zum Teich werden dann ja auch kürzer


----------



## Dario87 (2. März 2016)

so was in der art?


----------



## mitch (3. März 2016)

Hallo Dario,
das schaut doch gleich viel besser aus. 

die lange Leitung (links im bild) ist wohl auch ein Rücklauf,
ich denke mal wenn du die noch zu den kurzen legen könntest solltest du eine schöne Kreis Strömung im Teich bekommen (vortex effekt)


----------



## Dario87 (3. März 2016)

ich dachte wenn ich die verteile bekomme ich ne bessere Strömung hin, das Wasser wird ja von dem langen leitungen umgeleitet. Mit den kurzen wegen hat die strömung ja nur eine richtung und ob das reicht um den Vortex effekt hin zubekommen?


----------



## mitch (3. März 2016)

Dario87 schrieb:


> das Wasser wird ja von dem langen leitungen umgeleitet


   

das könnte natürlich auch sein (Ecken / Pflanzen / ... werden auch gut oder auch ned gut für die Kreisströmung sein) - letztendlich wird man es nur am fertigen Teich sehen


----------



## Dario87 (3. März 2016)

aber man könnte es auch so sehen das wenn ich die strömung duch das lange rohr lasst sind wieder bögen dran was bei den kurzen nicht wäre


----------



## Dario87 (27. Juli 2016)

So nach längeren zeit bin ich mal wieder hier. Schon mal paar fotos an was ich grad dran bin und dan zu meinen fragen zu der Biokammer


-  Welche Variante meint ihr ist die bessere, die Strömung von unten oder von oben kommend ?

-  Es sollen vier Ausläufe werden zwei nach vorn und zwei zur Seite hinweg, dort würde ich auch die Zugschieber montieren, spricht da was gegen?



Was könnte ich eurer Meinung noch verbessern außer die Tonne rund zu machen

Ps. Schmutzabläufe sind eingeplant

       

zu dem LH Schacht er ist 2,50 x 0,65 0,65 mit einem 200 auslauf


----------



## Zacky (27. Juli 2016)

Variante 2 würde ich machen


----------



## troll20 (27. Juli 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Variante 2 würde ich machen


 Nur würde ich unten ein Gitter setzen, nicht das irgend wann alles in Kammer 2 ist


----------



## Dario87 (28. Juli 2016)

so hatte ich es auch geplant mit dem Gitter habe es vergessen an zu zeichnen.  Diese Gitterrohre will ich auch noch hin machen direkt an die Zugschieber beim auslauf


----------



## ASSchlicki (28. Juli 2016)

Variante 2 mit größerem Durchlauf (Edelstahllochblech) zur Kammer 2


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Juli 2016)

Variante 2..

Was kommt eigentlich vor den LH?
3 Zuläufe in KG 110???

Dann gehen auch nur 3 Saugleitungen vom Teich in den Filterkeller?

Ansonsten eine sehr edle LH Sammelkiste.
Habe ich bis jetzt so noch nicht gesehen.
Man muss halt nehmen, was man so  bekommt.


----------



## Dario87 (28. Juli 2016)

dort kommt ein trommler hin weiss noch nicht ganz ob ich 2 oder 3 bodenabläufe + 1 skimmer nehmen soll
in den LH Schacht kommen 4 x 110 an

also werde ich variante 2 nehmen war auch meine erste Wahl wenn ich ehrlich bin


----------



## Koiteich2013 (28. Juli 2016)

Mal ne dumme Frage. Macht das eigentlich Sinn wenn mann sein 400 LH KG Rohr mit Helix füllt, und ein Sieb ins Steigrohr baut?
Ich habe 2 400er KG Rohre die immerhin 2 Meter lang sind.

gruß

Heiko


----------



## Dario87 (1. Sep. 2016)

juten tach allen
zwar ist das hier mal angesprochen wurden aber jetzt hab ich das hier gesehen 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAMkis14lyY_

nun weiss ich nicht ob es nicht besser wäre doch alle vier rohre an einem punkt raus lasse in verschiedenen höhen


----------



## Teich4You (2. Sep. 2016)

Erstmal: Jeder Teich ist eine eigene Welt.
Im Video lag es aus meiner Sicht an den schwachen Pumpen und der teilweise ungünstigen und schwierigen Teichform.
Sollte es denn bei dir ein "professioneller" Koiteich werden?
Wenn ja, dann würde ich versuchen tote/undurchströmte Bereiche zu vermeiden und tatsächlich Zuläufe um den Teich platzieren.

Bei einem "Goldfischteich" würde ich mit die Mühe nicht machen.
Ansonsten kannst du natürlich auch direkt aus deiner Helixkammer in den Teich gehen.
Vorteil anhand der Zeichnung, sind die kurzen Rohre.

Bei meinem Projekt habe ich die Einläufe verteilt um den Teich.
Damit die Wege nicht super lang werden, habe ich zwei Leitungen nochmal komlett durch den Filterkeller gezogen um auf die andere Seite zu kommen und eine weitere unter dem Teich verlegt um in der letzten Ecke wieder hoch zu kommen.


----------



## Dario87 (2. Sep. 2016)

Ja es soll ein reiner koiteich werden


----------



## Zacky (3. Sep. 2016)

Man sollte hier zusätzlich unterscheiden, dass in dem Videobeitrag auch kein Luftheber sondern normale Pumpen zum Einsatz kommen. Es ist im Video die Rede davon, dass die Ausströmgeschwindigkeit am Auslass im Teich auch bei 1,5 m / Sekunde liegen sollte, damit sich eine entsprechende Strömung im Teich einstellt, die den Schmutz bewegen soll. Dies ist mit einem Luftheber ja gar nicht zu erreichen. 
Wie es nun am Ende richtig oder besser ist, insbesondere mit Luftheber, kann Dir hier sicherlich kaum einer mit absoluter Gewissheit sagen.

Ich persönlich kann nur sagen; ...ich habe 6 direkte Einläufe in den Teich, davon 3 an einer Seite übereinander und die 3 anderen um den Teich herum versucht so zu positionieren, dass sie die Strömung immer wieder neu unterstützen bzw- anschieben. Bislang bin ich mit dem Strömungsbild zufrieden.


----------



## ThorstenC (3. Sep. 2016)

Lass Dich mal nicht verwirren.
Du hast doch bis jetzt gut geplant und gebaut!

Rückläufe wie zacky schon schrieb gehen schon so.
Ich würde aber versuchen vielleicht einen Rücklauf oben rechts beim Skimmer ankommen zu lassen.

Du kannst die Rücklaufrohre auch unter der Folie durch den Teich legen und dann hoch.
Also einmal Bogen nach unten geht im Schwerkraft.

Wenn Du teichseitig in die Rücklaufflansche nachdem eindichten der Folie  ein kurzes KG mit Muffe einklebst, wird dort ein KG Bogen aufgesteckt und die Strömung ausgerichtet.
Du kannst auch nur ein kurzes KG Rohr einkleben und dort einen Flexiblen Gummibogen montieren.

Falls Dir die Teichwasserdrehung nicht genug ist, kannst Du immernoch den Innendurchmesser im Bogen reduzieren und ggf so ein Strömungskreuz einbauen.

Du kannst auch einen Rücklauf kurz über dem Boden rauskommen lassen- oder auch senkrecht und dann mit 87grad Bogen.

Deine Teichform lässt vermuten, das das Becken nicht aus Edelstahl gebaut wird?

Koiteichler würden ggf. Dazu raten möglichst viel Volumen aus der Fläche herauszuholen. 
Also steilere Wände, tiefer und Flachzone ggf. nur an einer Seite.
Da kannst Du ja noch planen...
PEHD wäre nat. super, wenn Du eine Kunststofffirma in Deiner Nähe findest, die auch Extruder schweissen können.


----------



## Dario87 (5. Sep. 2016)

was sagt ihr den zu den zuläufen wenn ich die neben den teich setze damit ich eventuell noch mal dran komme mit z.b. Y Stücken die nach oben hin weg gehen sozusagen eine reinigungs öffnung

ach und ich denk mal ich mal drei Bodenabläufe rein sicher ist sicher man kann ja einen im notfall mit dem zugschieber regeln


----------



## Dario87 (7. Sep. 2016)

kann sich jemand hierzu äußern? Spricht da was gegen das ich die KG Rohre nach außen verlege?


----------



## troll20 (7. Sep. 2016)

Sieht doch schon ganz gut aus 
Ansonsten hätten bestimmt schon welche geschriehen


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Sep. 2016)

KG Rohre kannst Du auch aussenrum verlegen.

BA teilweise mit Schieber zudrehen ist Quatsch.
Schön soviel Saugstellen einbauen, wie Filter und Pumpe vertragen.
Und alle Saugstellen zugleich offen!


----------



## mitch (7. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Dario,

wäre das auch möglich - kurze Leitungen sind immer besser


----------



## Dario87 (7. Sep. 2016)

@ThorstenC
naja ich denke der filter kann mehr vertragen ist ja ein 200 luftheber und den trommler werde  ich eh etwas größer bauen und im notfall klem ich da ne andere bzw. stärkere luftpumpe dran will halt noch luft nach oben haben. wieviel schafft dein LH aktuell mit der Thomas? 


@mitch
da hast du schon recht und das bin ich mir auch bewusst nur denke bzw. hoffe ich das bei den längeren wegen nicht viel verloren geht und ich würde im notfall immer dran kommen zb. zum reinigen wenn ich mir reinigungs öffnungen rein mache. naja muss ich halt noch drüber schlafen


----------



## Dario87 (13. Dez. 2016)

So nun ein kleines Update habe jetzt schon paar tage nichts mehr dran gemacht da es zur zeit eng ist mit meiner freizeit. 
Bin am überlegen ob ich nur ruhendes HelX rein tue oder ich es trenne und in der ersten kammer so wie vorher besprohen bewegtes rein tue.
Filterdeckel geht auch super auf und zu mit einem elektrischen Hebekran


----------



## Dario87 (13. Dez. 2016)

Will mich jetzt an den Trommelfilter ran trauen und brauche etwas hilfe. Sitze jetzt schon einige Tage dran um mir soviel wie möglich input zu holen. 
Ich denke ich werde ihm komplett aus Edelstaht bauen da ich am besten an sowas ran kommen kann aber jetzt hab ich auch direkt mal eine frage. 
Was für einen Motor soll ich verwenden will möglichst einen einen mit 24 oder 12 v. Habe mir die hier mal rausgesucht

1.    http://www.ebay.de/itm/Getriebe-mot...404006?hash=item235acf81e6:g:Hv8AAOSwwbdWHMCL
2.    http://www.ebay.de/itm/WG88BD82-2-G...692477?hash=item4b0a7fc37d:g:SyMAAOSwZ8ZW3gG~


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Dez. 2016)

24 V hat Vorteile:
- Steuerungen Siemens Logo benötigt ebenfalls 24 V
Also nur 1 Netzteil. 
24V 10A z.B.
-eben halbe Stromstärke...was die Suche nach passenden Relais einfacher macht.


----------



## Dario87 (13. Dez. 2016)

habe gedacht das ich es erst mal mit dem ding versuche http://www.h-tronic.eu/product_info.php?info=p392_wasserpegelschalter-wps-3000.html
und wenn alles gut klappt mach ich es mit der Logo. Was ist den mit den daten sind die ok? 
Nenn-Drehzahl: 52 U/min        
Nenn-Drehmoment: 8 Nm


----------



## Dario87 (15. Dez. 2016)

Oder mach es sinn für ein paar Tacken mehr so einen zu kaufen https://www.conrad.de/de/gleichstro...m-25-umin-wellen-durchmesser-9-mm-198317.html


----------



## Dario87 (16. Dez. 2016)

da mir keiner antwortet naja nicht schlimm,kann mir den jemand ein Link geben ich suche und suche, kann aber nichts konkretes zu diesen Thema finden immer nur einzelcheiten


----------



## Michael H (16. Dez. 2016)

Hallo
Hab einen12 V Getriebemotor und läuft und läuft und läuft .
Wie du den nun an deine WPS dran bekommst hab ich leider keine Ahnung .


----------



## troll20 (16. Dez. 2016)

Ich hab das zwar mal bei Rico @Zacky  geklemmt aber wie das da war ist zu lange her , Sorry


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Dez. 2016)

Dario87 schrieb:


> da mir keiner antwortet naja nicht schlimm,kann mir den jemand ein Link geben ich suche und suche, kann aber nichts konkretes zu diesen Thema finden immer nur einzelcheiten



Hallo,

Ich nehme z.B. einen 12V Scheibenhebermotor vom Auto, andere hier haben einen Scheibenwischermotor genommen. Der WPS hat einen 230V Ausgang da du das Netzteil anschließen. Zur Stromversorgung des Motors brauchst du ein Netzteil 230/12V das auch die benötigte Stromstärke schafft.

Vielleicht hast du ja einen guten Elektroniker oder Elektriker im Bekanntenkreis.


----------



## Zacky (16. Dez. 2016)

Dario87 schrieb:


> Was ist den mit den daten sind die ok?
> Nenn-Drehzahl: 52 U/min
> Nenn-Drehmoment: 8 Nm



Ich habe zwar auch nicht so die Ahnung, möchte aber gerne mitteilen, dass ich ja auch so einen Motor bei mir am TF verbaut habe. Die Drehzahl und die Kraftaufnahme sollten für den TF reichen. Bei den Drehzahlen musst Du eh' auf die Übersetzung von Motor zum TF umrechnen, wieviel Umdrehungen das dann bei deinem TF in Zeit X von bspw. 10-15 Sekunden evtl. ausmacht. Da ich mit Zahnräder direkt übertrage, habe ich eine 13 Sekunden Dreh-Phase, was die Trommel etwa 1 1/2 bis 1 3/4 mal komplett drehen lässt.

Ich meine, dass man diese Motoren häufig auch wahlweise mit 12 V oder 24 V ansteuern kann. Beim Trafo habe ich eine Weile gesucht - weil es mir auch keiner genau sagen konnte - und mich dann für einen Trafo mit mind. 5 A kopfkratz glaube ich) entschieden habe. Weiß zwar gerade nicht, ob das hier mit in die Frage passt, wollte es aber zumindest erwähnt haben. 

Zum Thema WPS kann ich aktuell sagen, Ja - hatte ich dran. Bei mir war eine WPS 4000 verbaut und diese habe ich nunmehr gegen eine einfache Zeitschaltung getauscht. Mir reicht das so. Die Pegelschaltung hatte mir persönlich nicht gefallen, da die Sensoren bei Algen- bzw. Bakterienbewuchs nicht sauber funktionierten.

PS: Die WPS 4000 wäre mit 2 Sensoren für schmales Geld zu verkaufen! Wer Interesse hat und damit besser klar kommt als ich, kann sich ja einfach melden.


----------



## Dario87 (16. Dez. 2016)

also trafo und dan einfach einstecken oder sehe ich da was falsch. Pumpe und motor dran dan geht beides los wenn der sensor schaltet


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Dez. 2016)

Wenn du einen WPS nimmst und das Netzgerät daran anklemmst sollte das gehen, die Spülpumpe oder Magnetventil (je nach dem) muß halt auch darüber angesteuert werden.


----------



## Zacky (16. Dez. 2016)

@Dario87 nee, so einfach ist das auch nicht, meine ich... bin aber auch kein Elektriker 

Ich habe mir z.Bsp. einen kleinen Sicherungs- & Schaltkasten gekauft. Da geht Strom 230 V rein. Das damals auf die WPS geklemmt, von dort ging es mit 1 x 230 V zu einer aufgesetzten Steckdose für die Spülpumpe und 1 x zum Trafo 230/12-24 V und von dort wieder mit 12 V zu einer weiteren aufgesetzten Steckdose für den TF-Motor. Ich habe den TF-Motor mit einem Steckerkabel angeschlossen und gehe dann in die (12 V) Steckdose rein.

Ich denke, viele Wege führen zum Ziel...


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Dez. 2016)

@Zacky  ich glaub ich war 3 sek schneller als du!


----------



## Dario87 (16. Dez. 2016)

@trampelkraut
so meine ich es ja


----------



## Dario87 (16. Dez. 2016)

gut dan hätte ich aber noch eine kleine frage. Lohnt sich der aufpreis für den Doga Motor?


----------



## Zacky (16. Dez. 2016)

Ich sehe darin nicht unbedingt den großen Vorteil, außer das er von Hause aus eine geringere Umdrehungszahl hat, aber auch weniger Drehmoment.


----------



## mitch (17. Dez. 2016)

Dario87 schrieb:


> also trafo und dan einfach einstecken oder sehe ich da was falsch



bitte darauf achten was die Getriebemotoren brauchen: Gleichstrom oder Wechselstrom, die Spannung ist meist 12*V* oder 24*V* und welchen Strom *A* der der Motor zieht,
danach das Netzteil auswählen - bei der Stromstärke (*A* = _Ampere_) ist es nicht verkehrt wenn es etwas mehr hat.

12V Getriebemotoren (z.B. Scheibenwischermotor) haben den Vorteil der leichten Beschaffung (Schrottplatz/Autowerkstatt)


----------



## Dario87 (17. Dez. 2016)

danke allen bis hier hin mal für die hilfe


----------



## Dario87 (29. Dez. 2016)

brauche noch mal hilfe an die ganzen leute hier die sich damit auskennen. 
Nehmen wir mal an ich will diesen motor hier https://www.conrad.de/de/gleichstro...m-25-umin-wellen-durchmesser-9-mm-198317.html

was für ein Trafo brauch ich, da der motor 2A nennstrom brauch aber der anlaufstrom beträgt 8 A reicht da ein Trafo von 5 A so wie dieses hier
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Netzteil-Tra...chiene-Schaltnetzteil-Trafo-EVG-/381428075771
Da steht was von Stoßstrom: = 40A das müsste ja dan der anlaufstrom sein oder verstehe ich da was falsch?
Sorry kenne mich da nicht so aus und keiner kann mir hier im bekanntenkreis weiterhelfen

Ach und das ist ja auch egal was für ein verbraucher das ist ob LED oder Motor so lange es DC ist oder????


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Dez. 2016)

Hier habe ich einmal die Grundelemente für eine Steuerung beschrieben:https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...-programmierung-trommelfiltersteuerung.43419/

Nimm ein Schaltnetzteil mit 24V/10A und Du bist für 20€ mehr auf der sicheren Seite. Murr oder Meanwell oder...
Dein TF wird ja eh ein mittelgroßes Exemplar und da sind Reserven immer gut.

Das von mir verwendete kaleja Mororsteuergerät gibt es immernoch bei ebay und ist praktisch das "Relay" zur Motoransteuerung.
Anlaufstrombegrenzung,Sanftanlauf/Stop und Drehzahlregelung können das Leben praktischer machen.

Motor: Du musst Dir vor Kauf des Motors im Klaren sein, wie Du die Trommel über welches "Getriebe" mit welcher Übersetzung antreibst.
Getriebe kann direktantrieb per Zahnräder oder über Kettenräder/Kette oder Zahnriemen oder Keilriemen.....sein.

Danach suchst Du den passenden Motor von der Umdrehungszahl raus.

Eine Trommelumdrehung in 12s kann schon passen- also 5 u/min oder Umdrehung pro Minute an der Trommel!
Dreht die Trommel dir zu schnell- am Kaleja- Poti runterregeln.

Bei mir ist ebenfalls ein DOGA- Getriebemotor verbaut.
Sieh Bild.

Auch dort lieber etwas mehr Nm und somit mehr Reserven an Lebensdauer.

MEin Motor hat 9Nm.
https://www.voelkner.de/products/83601/Dc-Getriebemotor-Do31938603b00-3124.html


----------



## Dario87 (31. Jan. 2017)

So die trommel hab ich fertig, elektrik kram hab ich auch zusammen für den Trommler jetzt hab ich mal noch eine frage zum antrieb.
Wie rechne ich aus was für ein zahnriemenrad ich ich brauche? mein motor hat 30 U/min und ich will es so auf die 4 umdrehungen reduzieren 
will es mit einem Zahnriemen antreiben gibt es da auch räder aus Kuntstoff  und wo bekomme ich sowas her?
wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe muss das große rad 7 mal soviel zähne haben wie das kleine antriebs rad ist das so richtig?


----------



## Dario87 (1. Feb. 2017)

Mölich wäre auch ein antrieb über ein zahnrad antrieb wo ein großes und ein kleines zahnrad verbaut ist nur da weiss ich noch weniger drüber


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Feb. 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe 2 Zahnräder verbaut. Wenn du z.B. eine Umdrehung der Trommel in 15 sek. haben willst, musst du wissen wieviele Umdrehungen die Motorwelle in 15 sek. macht. Sind es z.B. 12 Umdrehungen und das kleine Zahnrad hat 15 Zähne wären das 12 x15 = 180 Zähne. Also braucht das große Zahnrad 180 Zähne um eine Umdrehung in 15 sek. zu machen.

Mit Zahn oder Keilriemenscheiben verhält es sich genauso.


----------



## Dario87 (1. Feb. 2017)

Hmmm also doch anders als ich gedacht habe und wo hast du die zahnräder her?


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Feb. 2017)

Da müsstest du mal bei @juerg_we per PN nachfragen, von ihm hab ich sie gekauft. Er hatte sie von seinem Filterbau übrig.


----------



## Dario87 (4. Feb. 2017)

weiss den jemand von euch wo ich solche Kunstoff zahnräder her bekomme egal ob zahnriemen variante oder die mit den zwei direkten zahnrädern


----------



## troll20 (4. Feb. 2017)

Oder mal den @Zacky fragen, er hatte ja auch welche verbaut.


----------



## trampelkraut (4. Feb. 2017)

google mal nach Kunstoffzahnräder, da findest du jede Menge.


----------



## Dario87 (12. Feb. 2017)

hab da mal ne kleine frage, von was für eine niveau unterschied kann ich zwischen Teich und Filter ausgehen??? Filterart: Luftheber

Wie hoch soll ich mit dem Wasserspiegel über die Luftheberkante gehen? Falls ich überhaupt höher gehen muss


----------



## Zacky (13. Feb. 2017)

Ich verstehe die Frage vielleicht nicht richtig, aber das Wasserniveau zwischen Teich und Filter ist 0. Der Luftheber befindet sich mit seiner Oberkante vom Auslauf auf Wasserniveau.


----------



## Dario87 (13. Feb. 2017)

glaub schon das du sie verstanden hast nur habe ich etwas bedenken das da irgendwie ein niveau unterschied endsteht und der luftheber nur mit dem halben rohr arbeitet, falls du weisst wie ich das meine.


----------



## troll20 (13. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Dario,
ich hoffe ich versteh deine Frage richtig.
Angenommen dein LH fördert 20.000 Liter, du hast jedoch nur einen Rücklauf von 110er KG Rohr dann sind schnell 15cm und mehr Aufgestaut bis der LH auf Grund des Gegenstau mit seiner Leistung einbricht. Also er nur noch 15.000 Liter fördert. Leider kann man den genau Durchfluss durch den LH so genau nicht berechnen 
Von daher geht man mit der Faustformel von 8 - 10 Tausend Liter pro 110 Leitung aus und muss entsprechend viele Leitungen legen. Oder entsprechend größere...


----------



## Dario87 (13. Feb. 2017)

hmmmm..ok das prinzip habe ich verstanden nur weiss ich ja nicht wieviel mein 200ter Luftheber durch das rohr jagt. Also weiss ich ja nicht wieviel leitungen ich verbauen soll


----------



## tosa (13. Feb. 2017)

Dario87 schrieb:


> hmmmm..ok das prinzip habe ich verstanden nur weiss ich ja nicht wieviel mein 200ter Luftheber durch das rohr jagt. Also weiss ich ja nicht wieviel leitungen ich verbauen soll



50m3 mit der richtigen Pumpe auf sicher


----------



## Dario87 (13. Feb. 2017)

habe zur zeit die hiblow hp 80 aber ob ich die dort anwende weiss ich noch nicht 100%ig


----------



## tosa (13. Feb. 2017)

mit ner 200er Thomas schaffst du locker die 50m3 (zumindest ist es bei mir so); ist die Frage wie lang dein LH ist und ob du unten eine Membranplatte drin hast und wieviel du brauchst.... (sorry, bin zu faul alles durchzulesen)


----------



## Dario87 (13. Feb. 2017)

Hier mal paar Fotos von dem Luft heber ist aber noch nicht ganz fertig aber funktionier super


----------



## Dario87 (13. Feb. 2017)

was meinst du wieviel ich mit der hp80 schaffe?  ich denke die 30 kubik würden reichen. Wir hatten das Thema schon mal hier eigentlich wollte ich 3 bodenabläufe und 1 skimmer aber da habe ich grad so meine bedenken da ich irgendwo gelesen habe das es zu viel sein wird.       Die luftheberschacht ist 2,50 also auf 2,30 kann ich max gehen


----------



## tosa (13. Feb. 2017)

wie die 3 BA und der 1 SK? dann machst du ne größere Pumpe dran und schon zieht die mehr


----------



## Dario87 (13. Feb. 2017)

ne 120ger?


----------



## tosa (14. Feb. 2017)

Dario87 schrieb:


> ne 120ger?



klar, das wäre ein Versuch. Aber ich würde das erst mal mit der 80er ausprobieren, dann mal mit einer geliehenen 120, 150 oder 200er ausprobieren und damit das System anpassen. zur Not lieber eine größere die könnte dann auch gleich die Bio mit durchlüften....


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Feb. 2017)

Bei 4 Saugstellen KG110 reicht eine Thomas 80HN aus.
Das habe ich auch einmal durchprobiert und in meinem LH- Tröt dokumentiert.
Ansonsten nette Händler finden und ggf. bekommt man 2.Pumpen zugesandt.

LH in KG 200 und ebenso Schacht 250cm, LH- Länge von OK Membranteller bis Unterkante Rohrbogen oben 205cm.
Position des LH auslaufbogens bei Pumpe aus leicht unter Wasser- 1..2cm.

Bei LH in Betrieb steigt der Wasserpegel in der Biokammer je nach Pumpleistung/ hydr. Widerstand der Rückläufe etwas an.
Dann ist der LH Auslauf komplett getaucht und ein Abschäumer am Entlüftungsabzweig funktioniert.
Für den LH-Abschäumer knackig nach dem Rohrbogen ein KG200/ 87° Abzweig nach oben aufstecken- das könnte die Muffe sein, wo das LH- Rohr oben reingeht.
In der Biokammer- Innen-Ecken leicht abrunden/ abschrägen, LH Auslaß irgendwo in einer Ecke rauskommen lassen.
Dann wieder ggf. ein KG200/45° Knie aufstecken und leicht nach unten ausrichten.

Dadurch entsteht auch in der Biokammer eine Kreiselströmung und- die Luft wird gezwungen am Entlüfterabzweig= Abschäumer auszublubbern.
In der Biokammer kein Blubbern mehr.
Blubbern vom Abschäumer endet ja im geschlossenen Kanalrohr. Auch nix mehr zu hören.´
Dazu gibt es auch Bilder und Videos- siehe meine Signatur.

Rückläufe 3 x KG 125 oder 4 x KG110 rings um den Teich verteilt und ggf. im Teich mit 10cm kurzen Stücken HT oder PVC Rohr 70 oder 50mm verjüngt.
Mehr Einströmgeschwindigkeit für die Kreisströmung, aber kaum mehr hydr. Widerstand
Kannst Du auch nachlesen in meinem LH Tröt.

Ich würde für die Kreiselströmung mit den Rückläufen per Flansch (schräg) durch die Folie und im Teich noch ein kurzes Stück Rohr hineinragen lassen.
Ggf. gerader Flansch und Teichseitig ebenfalls ein kurzes Stück Rohr.
Darauf eine Flexmuffe/ 45° Bogen?? 90°Flexbogen (sind aus Gummi mit Schellenband) raufstecken und teichseitig eben eine knackige Reduzierung z.B. 110/70 bündig so einbasteln, das nur diese bündig abschließt mit der Gummiflexmuffe. So kannst Du auch mal die Reduzierung einfach demontieren, spülen und die Kreiselströmung ausrichten.

Membranpumpenwahl:

Entscheidend ist die eingebrachte Luftmenge.
Es kann durchaus sein, dass z.B. zwei Thomas AP60 parallel an getrennten Stromphasen genauso viel Luft bringen wie eine Thomas 80HN.

Bei mir nimmt eine Thomas AP60 30W....ist meine Frostfrei- Winterpumpe.
Zwei Pümpchen 60W.....aber die Luftleistung verdoppelt sich nicht ganz...weil mit zunehmenden Luftstrom auch der Luftwiderstand der Membranplatte/ Schlauch steigt.
Luftwiderstand reduzieren- Schlauch Innen 25mm auf ggf. 25mm PVC- Rohr (Luftverteiler, Anschluß Membranteller) direkt raufschieben ist besser als wie bei mir 18/19mm Schlauch über TPVC- Tüllen (Engpaß) auf 25mm PVC- Rohr.

So ein paar Messwerte gab es auch dazu von mir.....vermutlich mit leichten Messfehlern, weil Membranpumpen sich erst lange warm laufen müssen...5min.10min .und ich das damals nicht einkalkulierte.

Wird Deine Biokammer auch Edelstahl?

Eben erst gesehen:
Dein LH gefällt mir- ich hoffe die HAlterung unten ist kein Aluminium....das kann/wird sich auflösen...
Es gibt aber auch seewasserfeste ALU- Legierungen

Der  GFK-Trichter ist ja "bombig"- gute Idee.
Nette, mir bekannte Konstruktion!!like


----------



## Dario87 (14. Feb. 2017)

Nein die Biokammer wird nicht aus edelstahl die wird denke ich mit pvc teichfolie verkleidet auf seite 7 sieht man die auf den bildern.

Das Riffelblech ist angeblich salzwasserfest obs stimmt werden wir sehen hatte grad nichts zur hand also habe ich das genommen
Jo deine konstruktion hat mir gefallen deswegen habe ich es soweit wie möglich zu übernehmen


----------



## Teich4You (15. Feb. 2017)

Dario87 schrieb:


> Hier mal paar Fotos von dem Luft heber ist aber noch nicht ganz fertig aber funktionier super
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 178248 Anhang anzeigen 178249 Anhang anzeigen 178250 Anhang anzeigen 178251


Könnte auch ne dicke Membranpumpen-betriebene Bong sein! Kannst du oben sogar den ganzen Kopf rein stecken. Nice


----------



## Dario87 (15. Feb. 2017)

Das ist wirklich krass wenn ich mir das jetzt so von anfang an alles angucke, wie ich am anfang geplant habe und wie ich jetzt mittlerweile alles umgeändert habe durch eure hilfe.


----------



## Teich4You (15. Feb. 2017)

Dein Thema hat doch erst 11 Seiten 
Mein Nachdenk-Thema hat schon 80 Seiten 

Und ich plane Teilweise immer noch um! 

Gibt es auch Bilder vom Teich bei dir?


----------



## Dario87 (15. Feb. 2017)

Aber mir gehts nicht drum wer mehr seiten hat sondern wie ich es am anfan machen wollte und wie ich es jetzt machen werde

Mit dem umplanen wird es sich auch nicht mehr ändern da man nie 100%ig fertig ist wenn man wirklich süchtig ist nach diesem Hobby
Nein vom Teich gibt es noch nichts da erst noch der Bagger anrollen muss, ich konnte nicht alles auf einmal ausheben da ich Beruflich sehr viel unterwegs bin und zuhause ein kleiner Hooligan rum läuft und der zweite auch in kürze soweit ist.
Also muss ich das alles in meinem Urlaub schaffen auch den kompletten Zaun der soll nämlich fertig sein bevor ich auch nur ein liter einlasse


----------



## Teich4You (16. Feb. 2017)

Das war doch nicht so gemeint.
Eher als Vergleich wie oft man bei solchen Projekten umplant und es noch wesentlich schlimmer geht. 

Dann wünsche ich viel Glück beim Teichbau und das der in naher Zukunft auch fertig wird.
Schließlich wollen wir hier was sehen!


----------

